# TFO Lefty Kreh Professional ????



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Sold my Sage Vantage 3wt yesterday and have to fill the hole in my collection now. 

Looking at a TFO Lefty Kreh Professional series rod at a very good price in my opinion ($100). 

I've decided on a 4wt, but can't decide on 8' or 9' length. Would there be much actual difference in the feel of these rods as far as the line weight and flex of the rod? In other words, would the longer rod feel a bit more full flex compared to the shorter one? I prefer a slower action rod for most of my fishing and often overline one weight to get the feel I like at the distances I cast.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

go glass for the lower weights. trust me.


----------



## Jimijaz (Oct 15, 2007)

Wabi,
If you like slower action rods, you're going to be disappointed by the Professional series. When we tested their 8' 2wt, it would easily cast a 4wt line without ever giving up. Look at their Finesse rods if you want something with a little softer action and casts something closer to the intended line wt. Not much more money either.
You'll high stick nymph easier with a 9' rod but the 8 footer won't get in the way on a brushy stream. Take a look at Echo and Greys rods as well. Very reasonable prices for the level of performance you get.
-cheers,
-Jim


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Patricio said:


> go glass for the lower weights. trust me.


I haven't looked back since...


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Patricio said:


> go glass for the lower weights. trust me.


Scott makes a kick ass glass rod that is light and so silky... They are a expensive, but take a beating, unlike bamboo. I've tried to find a used one, but no one is giving them up, lol.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Ordered a Redington CT 7'6" 4pc 3wt to fill the hole. 

Decided the CT would better fit my casting style and I already own a couple 3wt reels & lines.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not an expert on the Pro series, but I looked at an 8' 6" 4 wt BVK to do some small creek fishing. I had the opportunity to cast one loaded with Sharkskin Magnum. It would cast a country mile, but roll casted well and did what I wanted it to for short range work. 

However, I also tried a Pro series 8 foot 4wt with a GPX line and preferred it over the BVK because of the length mainly. The shorter 4 weight is a little easier to maneuver around smaller creeks. While it's nice to shoot 50-60 feet with a smaller rod, there's not any real need for it when you cast toss a pebble across it. I looked into the BVK 3wt as well, but I wanted something with a pinch more backbone because of the slightly heavier flies I throw and also for some of the carp and cats that frequent the creek.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I like mine, Its a 5wt. Has landed me many smallies! came with a rocky mountain orvis reel and rio line for $150 back in the day at www.flyshopcloseouts.com prices seem $50 higher now


----------

